# Swedish Movies (Scandinavian Moves)



## R00t_Decision (Aug 17, 2009)

Swedes (Scandinavisans, we'll say Swedes just to make em feel on top) do it better, like their blondes do. Here is a list to compile and recommend Swedish/Scandinavian Movies for viewing. They must have english subtitles, be in English, have a link with a movie description and /or video, or provide a movie description and youtube video. Also you must give opinions.






*Posting a film, requirements to post:*

- Swedish Cinema 

*- Swedish (Scandinavian movies)
- Description
- Video from Youtube  
- Reasons you like it.*


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 18, 2009)

Kopps. I don't need to post a description because anyone who hasn't seen it is a dumbass.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 18, 2009)

Swedes do what better? Movies? HA!


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 18, 2009)

You kidding right? Sweden produces like one okay or good movie per year(if even that), the rest is utter shit. I mean who seriously likes movies like "Beck" or "Johan Falk" its all the same, some cop's trying to solve a murder, they try and make it look complicated and smart with American twists because they cant think of any of their own.


----------



## Munken (Aug 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 18, 2009)

Do what better? South Asian cinema has more variety.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

I liked Wild Strawberries a hell of a lot.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 18, 2009)

*Title:* Evil (Swedish: Ondskan) 

*Summary:* The film is set in a private boarding school in the year 1959 with institutional violence as its theme.

*Why I love it:* The violence is scary, brutal and inhuman. The theme is that you have to take an active roll in the destruction of evil. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tCFvaJo9aE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 18, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Kopps. I don't need to post a description because anyone who hasn't seen it is a dumbass.



......

I haven't...


Anyway I would say Låt den rätte komma, I like vampire movies and this is one of the best films within... So dark and gritty and realistic... 
Please don't let Hollywood copypaste it....

Summary: Oscar, an overlooked and bullied boy, finds love and revenge through Eli, a beautiful but peculiar girl who turns out to be a vampire.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 19, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Do what better? South Asian cinema has more variety.


Yeah, saturated variety.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 19, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> ......
> 
> I haven't...


DO      IT


----------



## Munken (Aug 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7-1d-ftgZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 19, 2009)

> Yeah, saturated variety.



Atleast there is varitety, Swedish pics all deal with the same themes. Italian/French cinema are the only ones worth talking about.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 13, 2009)

Norwegian Movie:


this


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 15, 2009)

It's hard to find good Swedish movies, but I actually like the movies about Arn the Knight Templar. It's called Arn the Knight Templar and the sequel Arn - the Kingdom at Road's End.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrCOrCos7Hw&feature=PlayList&p=0DAD679EB305EADC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=19[/YOUTUBE]

It's basically story about life in the north the mid 12th century. The movie is based on a trilogy by Jan Guillou. 

There is a battle for the crown between powerful clans in the country. There are battles now and then. As that goes on in Sweden, Arn and his lover Cecilia has intercourse before marriage. As punishment, Arn is sent to the the Holy Land to serve as a Knight Templar for 20 years while Cecilia has to serve as a nun. 

I like the movie because it's interesting because of the historical content. The acting is good and it's a high quality movie.


----------



## Munken (Sep 15, 2009)

I thought the sequel was pretty bad for some reason, liked the first one though.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 16, 2009)

Munken said:


> I thought the sequel was pretty bad for some reason, liked the first one though.



I only saw them once, and it was some time ago now, but I remember thinking the same way you do - that the first one was better. 

The whole plot is Jerusalem is more interesting than when they have the clan wars in Sweden perhaps.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 16, 2009)

Srsly gais, dis teh thread should be rockun 

Veiviseren (Norway)  | Pathfinder (USA)
lol


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Spica (Sep 16, 2009)

I, as a Norwegian, object. Their movie industry died with Pippi Longstocking. : 

(Ok, except for Let The Right One In <3)


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 16, 2009)

For me chilhood was more like Emil>>Pippi


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrFkRryLTJ8&feature=PlayList&p=701A15E7CE4C899B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6[/YOUTUBE]

Hundtricket (the Dog Trick) is a Swedish comedy, very funny and charming. 

It's a about a single guy who's a hopeless romantic. He's tried of being alone so he tries the dog trick, which means he walks around with a dog. This will attract women because they will think the dog is cute and that will make them to talk to the guy.


----------



## Maris (Sep 17, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Oh Yes, This movie is awesome! It inspired me to make this thread, among a few movies I've seen in the last year and half.



Hell yeah, one of the best movies I've seen too. It's epic 

Lilja 4-Ever: Lukas Moodysson - this guy is one of the best filmmakers around 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgxW1FwfbAo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Should I mention Ingmar Bergman?  

Seventh Seal and Persona.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Sep 17, 2009)

Well,well.. What have we here? Even that I'm Danish (lol) I have some swedish in me. And I have to tell that Scandinvain /swedish movies are sometimes really good. Men that hate woman and let the right one in are really good.

Dont fucking mess with the scandinavain.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2009)

I thought Let the Right One In sucked.  It made me uncomfortable throughout.  The little girl had naked scenes and I kept expecting Chris Hansen to pop in and confiscate the tape and arrest me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 19, 2009)

Maris said:


> Hell yeah, one of the best movies I've seen too. It's epic
> 
> Lilja 4-Ever: Lukas Moodysson - this guy is one of the best filmmakers around
> 
> ...


Moodysson and Bergman are the only Swedes I know, but I've not heard of anyone better. Lilja 4-Ever and Fucking ?m?l are quality.


----------

